
Design a journey for better product feedback - docuru
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/design-a-journey-for-better-product-feedbacks-bc64da6852
======
docuru
A while ago, a friend show me how to get better product feedback. Now, I'd
like to share it

Feel free to share your tips for getting better feedback :)

